# Portable suggestions?



## cwjudyjr (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a Sansa player. However I'd like to upgrade. What devices do you use or suggest I investigate and why? Thanks!

Conrad


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 2, 2007)

I am also in the market for an mp3 player. I am thinking of waiting for the 6th gen ipod, but I am not sure.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 2, 2007)

joshua said:


> Although the iPod is expensive and not very compatible-friendly with non-Apple stuff, I still think it's the way to go because of the options for automatically updated Podcasts on iTunes, etc. Also, their iTunes store is quite extensive and rather than paying $16+ on getting a new album, you can typically pay $9.99 for one. Easy access. *No having to go buy the physical CD, etc.*


 
Sounds kinda Gnostic of you Josh.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got a Toshiba Gigabeat X30 30Gb, running the Rockbox firmware, and I love it. One of the more modern Gigabeats would be really good.


----------



## Chiefmusician (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought a 2.5 gig Rio Nitrus 3 years ago that I recently gave to my son. I have since upgraded to the 5gig Rio Carbon. I use Rhapsody for most downloads and itunes only when I have to, and you can do podcast with this player if you know how to configure everything properly. Of course this should happen with any player. I bought a 5gig refurb through Rio's company store for $99 and I have nothing but good things to say about size, ease of use and battery life. The company refurb store is http://rioaudio.s2gstore.com

If you use iTunes exclusivley you can burn your downloads onto a cd, rip them to your computer and then upload them to your non-apple mp3 player. This requires an extra step, but it legally removes the DRM from the songs and you can use them on whatever player.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Sep 9, 2007)

*Not finding MP3 options...any other suggestions?*

I cannot find the Rio Carbon available. 

I have looked at the SanDisk e280 and it looks to be what I need, but it is not audible.com compatable.

Anyone know about these: Creative Zen, Colby, Archos, Samsung, Toshiba...etc?

I want this for podcasts, downloaded sermons or seminary classes, audible.com books and music. Video would be noce but not the most important to me at this time, unless it is there with all the above.

I am looking for something to grow into so while I want to keep cost reasonable I want something I can live with for the next few years.

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Conrad


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 9, 2007)

cwjudyjr said:


> I cannot find the Rio Carbon available.
> 
> I have looked at the SanDisk e280 and it looks to be what I need, but it is not audible.com compatable.
> 
> ...


PalmOne products? I'm unsure about video capabilities on newer versions but mine can do all you mention.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Sep 10, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> cwjudyjr said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot find the Rio Carbon available.
> ...



Which model do you use?


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 15, 2007)

I"m hungry for an upgrade but I currently use Zire31. It's obviously outdated by comp to their Tungsten but I think they're great little units.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Sep 15, 2007)

*My suggestion...*



D. Paul said:


> I"m hungry for an upgrade but I currently use Zire31. It's obviously outdated by comp to their Tungsten but I think they're great little units.



I just purchased a Creative Zen V+ 8GB. It allows me the option for audible.com books, music and sermons via download and podcast. Only have had it a week but like it very much. My next purchase will include DVD option as well, but only could afford this one at this point.

God Bless,

Conrad


----------

